# WHALE car seat identifier



## momma_monkey (Mar 26, 2007)

Do you use the WHALE car seat identifier cards? I have them all filled out and ready to go into my carseat, but I am wondering how many people know about them? I hadn't heard of them until I went to a carseat safety fair recently.

Thanks!


----------



## sheilajolene (Oct 11, 2006)

what is it?


----------



## Holiztic (Oct 10, 2005)

Never heard of it.


----------



## Brilliantmama (Sep 28, 2006)

me neither. (Something like ICE on a cell phone?)

Enlighten us.


----------



## momma_monkey (Mar 26, 2007)

well that answers my question









so it is a piece of cardstock about 2X5 that you write down the child's critical information and attach a current picture of the child. You then tape this to the underside of the carseat. Also you attach a sticker to your car window and bumper that has the logo "WHALE" which is suppose to alert emergency workers that this child has information attached to his/her carseat. This is in the unfortunate event that the adult(s) driving the car is unconscious. It sounds good, but I got the feeling it wasn't something well known yet?

thanks!


----------



## amydidit (Jan 21, 2005)

I've never heard of it either, but it sounds like a good idea. I wonder how many emergency personnel have heard of it though and would recoginze the WHALE logo for what it is.


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

We've got the children's names and date of births on the carseats and ICE numbers, but that's it.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

I haven't heard of WHALE, but around here you can pick up a sticker kit from the public libraries. The stickers have lines for all the important data & you stick it on both sides of the carseat.


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

I haven't heard of that either. My car seat has a place to put emergency information on the seat.

Denise


----------



## snomnky (Jul 9, 2006)

The firefighters and paramedics around here are trained to look for them. I was told to always keep it mostly under the cover, sticking out enough to be found but hidden enough so a passerby can't get your child's info.


----------

